# Exclusive Resorts Actual Availability onsite for Prospects!



## pwrshift (Jul 6, 2007)

After going to the Helium Report and being forced to say i wanted literature sent to me before I could get access to the site's info, I've been receiving some of the most impressive and expensive promotion kits I've ever seen. And now the phone calls have started...

A call today from *Exclusive Resorts* rep was quite interesting. He said they have 110 Canadian members with 50 of them in Calgary alone (oil money no doubt) ... and that the Canadian dollar now at 96 cents and headed to par, combined with Canada's booming economy has made Canada a primary target for them. Sales talk perhaps? 

But he did tell me to look at something a non-owner can't see on any other site but theirs...which might be of interest to you. It shows prospects the availability of locations as far ahead as 2009 that is updated and freely available every day. It also shows member results for the various member levels, without naming them, that is also interesting.

I kidded him that I lost $200,000 on Steve Case with the AOL/TW fiasco and wasn't prepared to do that again.

Maybe you already know about this, but in case you don't here's how to find that info: Go to http://www.exclusiveresorts.com/ and click on the MEMBERSHIP button (not MEMBER LOGIN). On the dropdown menu, click on USING THE CLUB and you'll see three things to view: Search actual availability; See yesterday's reservation activity; Review member profiles.

While you're there take a look at their suites in the new St Regis Fort Lauderdale, right next door to Marriott BeachPlace Towers timeshare -- sure makes MBP look like Motel 6.  Even shows the floorplans!

Have fun. Do any other DC's make this info available to prospects?

Brian


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Jul 6, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> Have fun. Do any other DC's make this info available to prospects?
> 
> Brian



Most of them will make that available to you or issue you a temporary password to get into the database.  I know Bellehavens did for me.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 6, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> sure makes MBP look like Motel 6.



For a minimum of $225,000 buy in and $12,900 MF (for 15 days/year), I would expect these resorts to make Marriott look like a cardboard box.

Note this is the minimum buy in, the Elite member buy in is $425,000, $29,900 MF and 45 days/year.  All pricing, including MF's are increasing on Aug. 1, 2007.

I would consider this purchase to more closely compete with the Marriott Grand Residence Club.  I believe I read those prices to be $400K - $500K plus $30K MF, and it includes 6-months/year.  The ER locations look nicer than the Grand Residence, but are proportionally much more expensive.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jul 6, 2007)

pwrshift said:


> the Canadian dollar now at 96 cents and headed to par



wow...I have been sleeping and have not checked the exchange rates lately. 

We are going to Niagara on the Lake in two weeks and will pack extra cash!!

It looks like I have made MORE money on my three Whislter condo-hotels on the USD-CAD exchange rate than on any capital appreciation....perhaps I should sell one or two now.

Here is a great graph.

http://www.x-rates.com/d/USD/CAD/graph120.html

Any ideas how high the CAD will trade via the USD?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 7, 2007)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> I would consider this purchase to more closely compete with the Marriott Grand Residence Club.  I believe I read those prices to be $400K - $500K plus $30K MF, and it includes 6-months/year.  The ER locations look nicer than the Grand Residence, but are proportionally much more expensive.



The GR in Lake Tahoe is just like any other Marriott t/s except in multiple floorplans and sizes. The amenities aren't anything different there - though I've heard that the London GR is much nicer. I also believe the maintenance is much less than you stated here (fwiw, you can buy GR Lake Tahoe resale for under well $100,000 if you only need a studio...). Like "regular" Marriott t/s's, I doubt either GR would compare well to *any* club.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 8, 2007)

Bill...thanks for the impressive graph.  The Canadian economy is booming, as it has been for a number of years compared to USA.  Very surprising as our minority government leaders are goofs regardless of party.  

A pure guess based on the TV suits debating the question is that the C$ could hit par within a couple of months, but I wonder if it will pass it.  Housing is selling well ... even Sask housing prices are up 56% this year!   Alberta up 24% and BC pretty close.  Ontario only up 6%, but all these increases are great compared to USA real estate...there must be some great RE buys in the USA right now for gamblers.  

Our govt will probably raise interest rates a half percent this week to slow down the momentum a little.

Brian



Steamboat Bill said:


> ...Any ideas how high the CAD will trade via the USD?


----------

